

The Tweetstorm That Spawned the 10,000X Startup - elmar
http://www.dshen.com/blogs/business/archives/angel_investingventure_funds/
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dshen.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;business&#x2F;archives&#x2F;the_tweetstorm_that_spawned_the_10000x_startup.shtml
======
elmar
"10x returns don't help us much. Our entire model is driven by occasional
10,000x returns." Sam Altman

